

7 Tips for Virtual Collaboration (Tips from Automattic - Company that runs Wordpress.com) - wird
http://www.slideshare.net/raanan/virtual-company-presentation

======
babul
Summary...

Tip #1: Empower your team.

Tip #2: Go Real-Time & User IRC (Talk to each other in real-time in a
searchable medium).

Tip #3: Go Semi Real Time (Use their prologue tool, or twitter to
communicate).

Tip #4: Get Together (Have real world meetups).

Tip #5: Open Source your projects (Get others involved, increases your product
shelf life).

Tip #6: Obsess over metrics (experiment, collect data, analyse).

Tip #7: Break down projects into bytesize tasks that can be worked on
individually.

